# Background/History Sail Aromatic "Green"



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am looking for information, background, history on Sail Aromatic pipe tobacco. This is the Sail tabac that comes in the green container.

I have a tin description of: Sail Aromatic combines the mystique of the Orient with bright, clear Virginia leaf. The result is a pleasant blend that never offends nor tires. A few Latakia leaves add to the lasting charm of Sail Aromatic.

I have also heard the old tins come from Royal Theodorus Niemeyer B.V Groningen - Holland.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmm! Didn't even know Sail had an aromatic, I've only seen the yellow packaged stuff. I'm interested to see what turns up.

The old fellers here might know something about it (lookin' at you, Jim) :lol: :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like Theodorus sold out in 1990 and then was digested by the British American Tobacco Industries. They used to make Flying Dutchman as well as Sail. Seems there were three different flavors back when, a yellow, a green, a blue, but can't say for sure. Might even have been a fourth? I remember smoking a few pouches of it and it seemed decent enough. It was "good enough" to make it onto the sales rack at Mincer's Pipe Shop, where M79, PA, Carter Hall, _et hoc genus omne_, did not.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Interesting! I've only tried sail yellow and I thought it tasted like cigarette tobacco. Like velvet or something from a 5 lb bag.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Sail Green is licorice flavoured burley and virginia a little thicker cut than shag.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just scouting around -- apparently there was no 'blue' Sail. Nothing I could find mention of, so I guess my memory failed me here.  Must be remembering the green version.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the input all. Is there any way to determine age on an old tub?


----------



## canadianpipes (Oct 26, 2011)

Sail is readily available in Toronto, I will keep my eye out for a blue one but I am not sure it exists.


----------



## foldnstuff (Oct 27, 2011)

I have never tried it but I guess its one of those classic OTC that have been around for a while for a reason. Maybe i should give it a shot. Never seen a blue version.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Thanks for the input all. Is there any way to determine age on an old tub?


If it's steel, you have an old one! :lol:

Anybody know when the plastic tubs made their entrance, btw? The first ones I've seen are the PA tubs I bought a year ago, but I'd never bought that big a quantity of OTC before -- or anything for that matter. The largest quantity of tobacco I'd ever bought before was the old Balkan Sobranie 8 oz. can.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Seems there were three different flavors back when, a yellow, a green, a blue, but can't say for sure.


There were/are three types, one of them "Natural", in a tan pouch. Guess that's the one I was remembering. Sail Pipe Tobacco


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Smoked a bowl of that Green you sent this morning, Scotch. That's really good stuff, I was captivated by the smell! Smoked it out in the snow in my Peterson Killarney. I haven't looked at anything yet about it but it tasted like a lightly topped Virginia. Had a smell very similar to RY but with less raisin and more wine. I think it'll be my yearly Nov 19th smoke since it turned 20 the same year I did.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome Kyle!! I am really surprised at how tasty it really is. Doesn't taste like an OTC to me at all.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Awesome Kyle!! I am really surprised at how tasty it really is. Doesn't taste like an OTC to me at all.


I agree! Tastes to me like Nick says, though -- licorice. I like it!

Thanks again, Scotch!


----------

